# Some of our Turkey calls



## SS Custom Calls (Dec 12, 2011)

I was asked to post some pics of our calls. Wasn't sure where to post, so if this is wrong, please move to right area. Thanks for the lookin' guys.

http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC01507Large.jpg
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC01498Large.jpg
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC01492Large.jpg
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC01486Large.jpg
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC01448Large.jpg
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC01431Large.jpg
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC01390Large.jpg
http://i1185.Rule #2/albums/z345/alwho/DSC01375Large.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are super gorgeous. Can you give us an idea of the scale? 



.


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Dec 12, 2011)

The longboxes are a little over 12" long by aproximately 1 3/8" tall. The shortboxes are 10" at their longest point by 1 3/8" tall.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are beautiful. Great work and I thank you for sharing these.


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!!

Al


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice work-fantastic wood!!


----------



## CodyS (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

